# Headcoverings



## Romans922 (Jul 17, 2009)

I know this has been covered before, but can someone give a succinct outline of the different views as it regards headcoverings? I've heard of a few: actual headcovering, hair, etc.

Here are the threads already covering this topic: 1, 2, 3


----------



## Scottish Lass (Jul 17, 2009)

Someone will do better than I, but off the top of my head...
1. A woman's hair is her glory and serves as her covering.
2. A woman should wear a physical covering while praying or prophesying in corporate worship.
3. A woman should wear a physical covering while in corporate worship. Some extend this to all teaching, prayer meetings, etc.
4. A woman should wear a physical covering at all times because we are to cover when we pray, and we are to pray without ceasing.
5. That was then, this is now; a cultural mandate for that time period only.

I'm sure I've left out a view, though.

Hope that helps. (I am in the third camp, btw.)


----------

